
EtherDFS – The Ethernet DOS File System - spystath
http://etherdfs.sourceforge.net/
======
hazeii
MS-Net is another option for connecting DOS boxes to linux servers running
samba - it's a neat way of running diskless DOS boxes.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS-Net](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS-Net)

~~~
jaclaz
>MS-Net is another option for connecting DOS boxes to linux servers running
samba - it's a neat way of running diskless DOS boxes.

Actually it seems to me like a non-option or a non-available option (unless
one finds the program and license on some garage sale or the like).

~~~
hazeii
It's on the MS FTP server (which seems to down at present - withdrawn?). There
are plenty of mirrors - first one on Google is:-

[http://www.kompx.com/en/network-setup-in-dos-microsoft-
netwo...](http://www.kompx.com/en/network-setup-in-dos-microsoft-network-
client.htm)

~~~
jaclaz
Well, that is the "normal" MS DOS network driver/client, not the MS-NET you
linked to on Wikipedia, which is much earlier and was (mainly) "server side":

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS-Net](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS-Net)

>The system also supplied the program REDIR.EXE, which allowed transparent
file access from DOS machines to any MS-Net based server.

------
fusiongyro
Not a problem most of us have in 2017. I wonder what the use case is for
having a bunch of DOS machines.

~~~
cat199
Sidenote:

If anyone wants to make a new-school 64 bit DOS-alike, that would be really
kool. thx.

~~~
throwanem
FreeDOS seems to have a 64-bit version on Sourceforge, but it's a year stale
and I can't vouch for its functionality. Still, might be worth a look:
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/dos64/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/dos64/)

------
mixmastamyk
> Read this article I posted on my gopher.

:D

